# A couple of small winter fish for the table!



## Louis (Jan 10, 2013)

The water might be getting cold but we still managed to get a nice feed of fish off the Kayak.

I rigged up a super tall dive flag using an old dome tent pole for extra saftey with boats around!








http://www.drystore.com.au/blog/underwa ... h-big-fun/

Cheers

Louis


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2013)

They are some cracking photos. What camera did you use?


----------



## Louis (Jan 10, 2013)

Cheers mate,

I use a Sony NEX 5N camera with a 16mm 2.8 lens in a cheap housing from Ebay.

A pretty cheap but good quality setup! Probably as good as you can get without going to a DSLR

Cost about $800 all up with twin lens kit. Can get the US version of the camera cheaper if you aren't concerned about shooting video in 25 frames per second,


----------

